# Website Check



## littlepeople (Apr 15, 2015)

I want to share something I've been working on with yall. This is a website I've developed for a friend. It's not complete yet, but I would love to know what you think, and if you run into any problems. Especially interested in how the site performs on phones and tablets over cellular data. There are a lot of pictures, and it's always a balancing act between form and function. I have always used wordpress for sites, but I'm growing weary of the updates and security concerns. So this is the first site I've ever put together using squarespace. Lemme know what you think. And thanks!

Two Dog Farms


----------



## jwithnell (Apr 16, 2015)

Brandon, this generally makes a good impression. I love the, what is it -- baby cabbage plant?

The page loaded well on a tablet running Android and on a PC running Windows 7. Squarespace is going to give you responsive design, so I would not expect problems. (Are you running emulators as you go along?) The parallax scrolling is fun, but it can gobble band width! You might want to take a phone or tablet and see how the page runs on wifi in a public place to see if it bogs down.

You have a bit a contrast problem between the white font and light soils. I wouldn't say it's a deal-breaker. I've seen designers put a grey (maybe 20 percent opacity) screen behind the type to provide more contrast. If you're using a SS template, that may not be an option. Are you using a small cap typeface that's part of a template? Simply using all upper case or calling for small caps as part of your css is not consistently going to give you good results.


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 18, 2015)

Thanks! that's really helpful.


----------



## Tirian (Apr 24, 2015)

Nice parallax site. Pictures look great and I like the balance of text:images


----------



## littlepeople (Apr 24, 2015)

Thanks Matt!


----------

